# any parking to sleep near euro tunnel calais



## hymermick1

hi,
I am travelling from Dover to Calais on the euro tunnel tonight. Can anyone tell me if there is anywhere to spend the night in the terminal when we get off the train?


----------



## AndrewandShirley

There is an aires at Calais but we always stop either at City Europe which has an area set aside for m/h or travel just up the road (50kms) to Battle De Somme Service area which is a very pleasant place with some interesting features.


----------



## GerryD

Follow the signs to Cite Europe and park in the Camping Cars parking area. Fully authorised and perfectly safe. Only 5 minutes from Eurotunnel terminal and easy access to A16 when you leave.
Stock up with food and booze before you leave.
Gerry


----------



## steco1958

Use the citi-europe are as GerryD has suggested.

I would not use the Aire at calais (Personal Choice) to sleep.


----------



## greenasthegrass

We'll be there early hours tomorrow morning - so see ya there - we are the big red one.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## RobH

Hi,
I stayed at the Aire in Calais about two weks ago. No problem at all.
There was about a dozen or so other Brits there. Plenty of bars and cafes near as well. It is well signposted and free of charge at the moment. I did not realize that Cite E is closed on Sundays so missed out on that visit. Still some thing for next trip.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## navman

GerryD said:


> Follow the signs to Cite Europe and park in the Camping Cars parking area. Fully authorised and perfectly safe. Only 5 minutes from Eurotunnel terminal and easy access to A16 when you leave.
> Stock up with food and booze before you leave.
> Gerry


Yes we do this too... We have done it many times and never had a problem yet.

Have stopped at the MH spot right next to the Eurotunnel and had a bad nights sleep with all the traffic...


----------



## bognormike

The Calais aire may be noisy, but it's worth stopping there to go to au cote d'argent restauarant - right next door. A lovely place to start or end your trip. 8)


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel and overnight parking*

Hi

From the tunnel follow the signs to Calais and the ferry port. On arrival at teh port, follow signs to "no tickets/sans billets" and park there. I have done this quite a few times. Pitch in the right place and it is not too noisy. Try to get another motorhome at the side of you to block any noise of lorries etc coming off the ferries.

Russell


----------



## LisaB

bognormike said:


> The Calais aire may be noisy, but it's worth stopping there to go to au cote d'argent restauarant - right next door. A lovely place to start or end your trip. 8)


Too true - that's taken the shine off my curry takeaway tea tonight! :lol:


----------

